# First snake



## Ethan14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok I am considering on getting my first snake but I want to make sure I've got everything I need first.

I am pretty sure I am going to get a corn snake. If so I will get:

20 gallon tank (top locked or weighted down)
Substrate-reptile bark
Water dish large enough for snake to soak in
Branch for climbing
Under Tank heater under one side of tank
Hide boxes on each side of tank
Thermometer
Driftwood

Another choice I was considering was a sand boa. If so I will get:

20 gallon tank (top locked or weighted down
Substrate-shredded aspen or Carefresh
Under Tank heater under one side of tank
Thermometer
Humidity Box-half filled with slightly damp green sphagnum moss found at garden store (throw out moldy and soiled moss)
Small water Dish
Driftwood

What do you guys think would be a better choice? Also I have a question about feeding. Can I start them out right away on frozen mice and if so where is a good place to get them from? Or should I start out giving them live ones and then move to frozen?

AND I have a leopard gecko in a 20 gallon tank and I was wondering if there is anything else I could put in with him.

Thanks.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

what animal don't you have? but yes lloks good!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I would try to feed frozen/thawed mice right away, if it gets a taste for live it may not want to go to frozen. Find out what it has been fed in the past. It would be better to get one that you know will eat frozen, some that have been fed live wont eat frozens. I would choose a snake before you finish your check list. Make sure to get all the correct lights, substrate, etc. Looks like you have it all under control though. I think sand boas are cool, post a pic if you get one.

Also welcome to p-fury!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

do corn snakes need a basking light? Do they need uv-b? I don't mean to intrude because i'm no snake expert, I just wanted make sure you considered these things and determined they were not neccessary


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

They just need a basking spot, I don't believe it has to necessarily be a light.

Instead of feeding a f/t mouse, feed a f/t rat, much better and nutritious for your snake.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i had corns since i was 7 (gave away my last pair when i went to college)... here's what we had setup wise when i got down to 2.

-30g long w/ sliding mesh lid that locked securely
-2 thermometers, one in proximity to heat source, one on the opposite end
-'heat rock'... our snakes LOVED these! you plug them in and the snakes can coil on around or inside of them
-large NON TIP NON SKID waterdish large enough for snake to completely submerge itself, wider than it is tall... very important! my snakes had a bad habit of tipping anying they could. our female used to like to curl underneath the one we had that wasn't non-skid and even laid eggs in there once. 
-climbing branch
-potted plant in vermiculite (our female loooooved to dig)

edit: when feeding frozen mice, beware letting them sit out to thaw, or cooking them in a microwave. place the mouse in a cup of hot water and wiggle it around. as the water cools, replace it often until the mouse is pliable and warm completely through. pat dry before feeding to snake.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Ethan14 said:


> Ok I am considering on getting my first snake but I want to make sure I've got everything I need first.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am going to get a corn snake. If so I will get:
> 
> ...


What about a barometer for each of the set-ups to check on humidity levels?


----------



## Ethan14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks so much for the help guys!







Now I'm also considering a ball python. I'm guessing for that I would need the same things as I would need for a corn snake. I will of course, be planning to upgrade to a larger tank later if I do get a ball. And for balls I would start with mice and then move on to rats?

Also, none of the snakes I have mentioned so far require UV lights. Anybody know where I could buy frozen mice? is it likely for a lps to have them or should I buy them online?

sorry for all the questions but I wanna get this right.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Ethan14 said:


> Thanks so much for the help guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lps should have frozen mice , call around I found that the prices vary from one store to the next. If you can't find them in town here's a link  to www.kingsnake.com and scroll down there's a list of suppliers of frozen mice/rats.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i would get a corn or a ball. sand boas are cool but you never see them. they are always under the substrate if possible. i know regular snakes aren't really active but they are out more than sand boas. balls get pretty big though (considering they have a lot of space,good nutrition,and you take them out to get some excercise so they aren't just sitting blobs.) but corns have some amazing colors and patterns. just my 2 pennies


----------



## Ethan14 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok I've done some thinking and I will most likely get a sand boa. I have some nice looking ones at reptiledepot.com. I have heard good things about this website and was wondering if anyone thinks this is a good site and has had experience from ordering there or has another good site.

http://www.reptiledepot.com/


----------

